# Soccer Champions League 2014-15



## Talmaci (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys! Do you follow the latest developments in the world of soccer?
Which team do you support in the Champions League 2014-2015?


----------



## Ibzzus (Oct 27, 2014)

Unfortunately this forum is full of NBA, MLB, NFL and NHL watchers. As an avid BPL watcher, I shall be supporting Arsenal even though I follow United mostly. Sadly no Champions League this year but watching Welbeck score is really enjoyable.


----------



## Art (Oct 27, 2014)

Talmaci said:


> Hi guys! Do you follow the latest developments in the world of soccer?
> Which team do you support in the Champions League 2014-2015?



Real Madrid fan here  Current champion and best club ever


----------



## jovima69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Liverpool supporter here! YNWA.


----------



## onefingersweep (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't support any specific team. But I check at least one match per round.

This year I think it's PSG's turn to win, they actually played two good tournaments in a row since they started their new project but lost to very good teams with more experience.

If not, I think Real Madrid is in a good position to be the first team to defend a CL-title. At the moment they are the best team in the world IMO. Bayern Munich is of course a clear second, so I think it we'll see one of them lifting the trophy in may, but I have PSG as a dark horse.

Another good team which can be dangerous is Athletico Madrid. They will not win La Liga again this time but I still think they can go really far in CL.

And of course Barcelona is always a team to look out for but I don't think they're good enough to win this time, Messi is still top2 in the world but Xavi, Iniesta etc are not as good as they once were.

Chelsea is doing great this season aswell but I doubt they will go all the way in CL. Most teams who win CL always has one or two monster-players who makes the difference. All respect to the players in Chelsea but I don't think they have such players to be honest. But hey, it's soccer, so it's not all about scoring a lot of goals, a solid defense and one goal per match is enough (or actually one goal in two matches), so who knows. But I think if you compare them to Real and Bayern, the odds are against them.


----------

